# CPC-A seeking an entry level position to gain experience in the medical world.



## raking (Feb 16, 2014)

My name is Rosonia King located in South Carolina seeking a entry level position in the medical field. May 2013 pass my certification of the AAPC seeking work in the following states South Carolina, North Carolina and Georgia. Any leads or any suggestion is greatly appreciated.



Rosonia King, CPC-A
417 Floyd Road Spartanburg SC 29307
 (864) 478-5752	 rosonia2011@gmail.com


OBJECTIVE			

Seeking a position to utilize my knowledge, skills, and training to
provide quality administrative support in a customer-focused environment

QUALIFICATIONS		

                                 Ability to follow-through and complete projects/assignments
				   in a timely manner ? organized and attentive to details
				 Reliable, trustworthy, honest employee
				 Supportive and motivating team member
				 Highly effective customer service and communication skills 
				 Good problem solving and good listening skills
				 Knowledge of coding, billing and reimbursement systems
				 Knowledge of Microsoft Office systems

EDUCATION			

Spartanburg Community College, Spartanburg SC
Aug 2012 ? May 2013		Medical Coding and Reimbursement Specialist AAS Degree 
				 Management/Marketing courses (2002- 2003)
				Certificated Professional Coder- Apprentice

EMPLOYMENT		

Rack Room Shoes, Spartanburg SC
Oct 2013- Present		Assistant Manager
Assist with the daily operations of the store stores and staff ensuring great        customer service.

Spartanburg Herald Journal, Spartanburg SC
Jan 2013 ? Sept 2013		Customer Service Representative (part-time job)
				 Assist customers with newspaper subscriptions, carrier complaints, and
   data entry; dispatch information to District Manager 
Lane Bryant, Spartanburg SC
Mar 2011 ? Jan 2013		Sales Lead (part-time job)
				 Assisted with driving sales and maintaining quality customer service
Kid?s Footlocker, Savannah GA
Oct 2010 ? Mar 2011		Assistant Manager
				 Assisted the manager in visual merchandising and meeting sales
   goals; assisted customers with purchases
Lady Footlocker, Spartanburg SC
Aug 2006 ? Oct 2010		Store Manager
 Maintained responsibility for overall performance of store
   sales/receipts, employee relations, and customer service
Money Tree Check Cashing, Spartanburg SC
Sept 2003 ? May 2005		Shift Leader
				 Sold featured merchandise/products, took payments, cashed checks, 
			 	   and completed paperwork for money orders/Western Union transfers
Sears Portrait Studio, Spartanburg SC
Sept 2001 ? Sept 2003		Assistant Manager/Photographer
				 Took photographs of families and children of all ages
				 Assisted manager with training staff to photograph and sell portraits
JD?s Fashion, Spartanburg SC
Nov 1996 ? Sept 2001		Manager (promoted from Assistant Manager/Sales Associate)						 Opened and closed the store; received/stocked merchandise


----------



## rjackman (Feb 16, 2014)

*Good luck*

I wish you the best of luck! I have given up finding a job after 2 years of searching all over the country.


----------

